# Milk Thistle Dosage



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

What dosage would milk thistle be most effective? Is this one of those things the more the better or is there somewhere where it just goes to waste. During and my M1T cycle and PCT I was taking 800mg but I really had no idea if that was the optimum dosage. Any comments?


----------



## redspy (Aug 9, 2004)

For cases relating to alcohol induced liver problems, Hepatitis, or cirrhosis I've seen recommendations of 600mg ED.  Regarding on-cycle PH/PS use I've not really seen any unified theory of doasge.  I've seen people posting on various forums say they use between 600 and 1200mg ED.


----------



## topolo (Aug 9, 2004)

ditto redspy


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

I am using 600mg/day, but there is no way for me to know if this is optimum. If my bloodwork after 3 weeks of pct shows up good, I will keep using the milk thistle at this level.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 9, 2004)

Can I ask a dumb question? What does Milk Thistle do for you?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Dont take it during cycle


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Can I ask a dumb question? What does Milk Thistle do for you?




It supposedly helps your liver repair itself.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont take it during cycle



Why wouldn???t you take it during a cycle?


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

I like the sig PreMier. Best line in the whole trilogy.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Why wouldn???t you take it during a cycle?



This is from the designersupps web site=


A Word About Liver Protectants 

A lot of people have been using liver protectant supplements such as Silymarin and NAC to help protect their liver from damage when using methylated compounds. However, I feel that this is a bad idea. When you use compounds that increase gluthione levels in the liver, it will increase the breakdown of oral drugs, making them less effective. Although increasing liver enzymes is good for your liver, it is bad for any drugs you want to take and allow them to pass through your liver unabated. A better idea would be to use liver protectant supplements before and after a cycle to help your liver rebuild its enzymes after they have been damaged by methylated compounds. 

I have no idea if using liver protectants on a cycle will inhibit gains in any significant degree, but it could. Keep that in mind when planning your cycle.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I like the sig PreMier. Best line in the whole trilogy.



Thanks Pirate.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This is from the designersupps web site=
> 
> 
> A Word About Liver Protectants
> ...




I gained more from my last cycle then I ever expected while taking Milk Thistle at the same time. I like to think of it as a little insurance. Is not a chance I???m willing to take knowing I can make the kind of gain I did last time. If it does is some way hinder your result it must be barely noticeable.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about it hindering your results. But, I think it is good to run it post-cycle. Some people stay on it indefinitely. Higher Power puts milk thistle in their M1T. But if you are going to take it just during or after, I think after is preferable. IMO.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 9, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about it hindering your results. But, I think it is good to run it post-cycle. Some people stay on it indefinitely. Higher Power puts milk thistle in their M1T. But if you are going to take it just during or after, I think after is preferable. IMO.



Oh yeah if I had to chose one or the other it would definitely be after. But that stuff is cheap. So I just take it durring and after.


----------



## muscleflexin (Aug 11, 2004)

Take it during and after!!
I went with 900mg.
gained about 11lbs. after two week on M1T.
I lost some water and BF during My PCT.
My total LBM gain was about 5 or 6 lbs. not bad gains
in a month.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 11, 2004)

muscleflexin said:
			
		

> Take it during and after!!
> I went with 900mg.
> gained about 11lbs. after two week on M1T.
> I lost some water and BF during My PCT.
> ...


These are the exact same numbers I got with 3 weeks m1t/4-ad. 11 lb gain, lost 5lbs of water during week 1 of pct. I was just doing upper body (due to an injury). Otherwise, I think I would have gained more. I used the proliver some during and also with pct.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Aug 28, 2004)

seeing how i was doing quite a bit of heavy drinking in the weeks before my cycle, i should just play it safe and do the milk thistle while on the cycle.  can you get that anywhere? that's just a suppliment


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 28, 2004)

You can get it everywhere. Look around.


----------

